# Missing AGR points for a 15 day pass



## AAARGH! (Dec 10, 2008)

I purchased a 15 day off-peak western rail pass for $658 ($329 for 2 people) in July. I completed travel on October 21st and the pass expired on October 25th. I have been credited with points for all 5 segments worth of accommodations.

However, I have not been credited with the points for the 15 day pass. As I see it, I should either get 1,316 points for my half of the ticket (including 2x fall promotion) OR 2,632 for purchasing the whole thing. Not sure which, but I should at least get something.

SO, I called this in to AGR on November 10th. They took the reservation number and I clearly told them this was for missing points for the 15 day pass. I called them back this morning as this was the deadline for them to take action (one month according to them), and they told me I had already been credited for the 5 segments. The person didn't seem to understand how a 15 day pass works! :angry: I explained the difference between rail fare and accommodations. Geeeesh.

Anyway, she had me fax in the rail pass and told me it would be another month. :angry: :angry:

My AGR # was on the segment tickets, but not on the 15 day pass itself. I wonder if the ticket agent in CLE missed something when he sold it to me.

Anyone else have these issues? Can anyone suggest a different avenue of getting this resolved?


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2008)

AARGH,

You should only get points for your pass, not for the other person's pass.

And patience, remember that everyone at AGR is new. They probably have no clue about railfare vs. accomodation charges.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 10, 2008)

AlanB said:


> AARGH,
> You should only get points for your pass, not for the other person's pass.
> 
> And patience, remember that everyone at AGR is new. They probably have no clue about railfare vs. accomodation charges.


Thanks for the reply. I didn't know everyone there is new. Just figured that out in reading other posts and by what you said.

Weird thing is that there was only one pass, not two. I would have thought that there would be one pass ($329) for me and one ($329) for my brother, even if I paid for both of them. Instead, there is one pass with my name on it for $658 that indicates it is for two riders. I wonder if they will catch that and only give me credit for $329 (as they should). I hope not.... 

My recollection is that on 'normal' tickets, the rail fare for each person is on their individual ticket and the accommodations are on the buyer's ticket (EX: for $98/person rail fare and $300 roomette, his ticket would have $98 and mine would have $398 - I get AGR credit for $398). With this rail pass, there is nothing with his name on it for $329.

I'll be patient. At the very least, this person now knows what a rail pass is!!!!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 10, 2008)

AAARGH said:


> My recollection is that on 'normal' tickets, the rail fare for each person is on their individual ticket and the accommodations are on the buyer's ticket (EX: for $98/person rail fare and $300 roomette, his ticket would have $98 and mine would have $398 - I get AGR credit for $398). With this rail pass, there is nothing with his name on it for $329.


Just to be clear, who brought the tickets has nothing to do with who gets the points for the accomodations. Whomever's name is listed first in the reservation is the person who will get the points for the accomodations. For example this past summer on the OTOL Florida fest, my mom tagged along. I listed myself first when making the reservations southbound and I paid for the southbound leg with my credit card, so I got the points for the accomodations. Coming northbound I again listed myself first in the reservation, but used Mom's credit card to balance the outlays of cash, and I still got the accomodation points because my name was listed first on the reservation.

To take that a step further, if for some reason you're booking two rooms, then the first person listed on the res will get points for the first room and the second person listed in the res will get points for the second room and again, without regard for who paid. Again as an example this past June much of my family went to Disney and everyone returned home via the Auto Train. I used 50,000 points to get one SUV and six people onto the train in a family room and one roomette. We paid for my car and three more people to get two more roomettes. I was listed first, so I got points for the first roomette, as well as the car charges, mom was listed second so she got points for the second roomette.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 17, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Just to be clear, who brought the tickets has nothing to do with who gets the points for the accomodations. Whomever's name is listed first in the reservation is the person who will get the points for the accomodations.


I did get the accomodation credit as I was the first name in the reservation and the charges appeared on each of my segment tickets. I guess I didn't make my point clearly.

On the actual rail pass, it shows only my name for the whole thing ($658). If this was not a pass, it would have shown the rail fare for each segment on _both_ sets of tickets, half on mine (I get credit) and half on my brothers (no AGR credit). If I don't get credit for the whole amount, that's fine as that is what I _should_ get. I would had thought they would have printed two passes, one each for $329 and I would get credit for my half. I'm not asking (and will not ask) for what I am not entitled to. I'm just guessing they won't notice the pass is for two people.

Also, I called them today just to see if there was anything new. They said I would have to wait until the month is up for an answer.

My beef is that I have already waited a month and they did nothing. I asked that given they already had me wait a month, and they didn't do what they were supposed to, why couldn't this be escalated. Their answer is they have no process to escalate. It must wait in line with all other requests.

I know they are new and that for all intent, I am being impatient. But I have never heard of a customer service organization that doesn't have the ability to quickly fix their own mistakes, even if they are new at this. This just doesn't make any sense. They compound the customer's frustration by putting them at the back of the month-long line again. I suggested to the CSR that he pass on my suggestion to his manager that an escaltion process be put in place.

As I said, I am being impatient, but I want to make a new reservation and by not having the points in my account, have to wait until I do so. If the bucket goes up (on the segments for which I will not be using AGR points), then this may cost me money. Yes, I could make those reservations now and wait for the AGR points for the other part, but I am concerned that it will sell out.

It seems I have hit a brick wall and am bashing my head against it. :angry: :angry: :angry:

I know... deep breaths... 1..2...3..4.....


----------



## AlanB (Dec 17, 2008)

I appreciate all of what you've said.

A few thoughts.

One, write Amtrak headquarters about both the problem and the lack of an escalation process.

Two, don't wait to book the paid segments. That's just silly, as you could be costing yourself money. If segments that you plan to use points on do sell out, which I think unlikely, you can always cancel the paid reservations and get your money back.

Three, if you're that close on points, then it might actually make sense to just buy the needed points and get things done. Especially since right now, they aren't charging the service charge. For $27.50 you get buy 1,000 AGR points and ensure that your plans work out. It might not be thrilling to have to buy the points, but dropping 30 bucks rather than loosing you're entire vacation might just be worth it.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 18, 2008)

AlanB said:


> One, write Amtrak headquarters about both the problem and the lack of an escalation process.


I will do so if nothing is done by the end of the second month (1/10/2009). For once, I'll be patient for a few weeks.

These points (if they give me the correct amount) will put me close enough to the award level that I would need to buy 1,000 points. Without any of the points I am waiting on, it is not worth it to buy enough miles to get to the award level. Now, if they give me too many miles, I don't have to buy a thing.

You are correct about not letting a few $$$ hold me up. Given the generous cancellation policy, I can go ahead and make the reservations to at least lock in the current bucket.

Thanks for the advise. I will eventually post the outcome of this drama (if ever there is one :huh: ).


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 22, 2008)

OK, I have a resolution. "Bank error in your favor - collect 4,468 AGR points"!

They credited me the 1,316 they owed me for my $658 15-day rail pass. Cool Beans. Should be the end of the story. But no....

Thy also credited me with the full (and fall bonus doubled) amount for my accommodations - *again*. That's 4,468 points. That puts me into Select status for 2009.

Now I feel guilty. :huh: :huh: :huh:

I am torn.... If they over-credited me with cash, I would tell them. But somehow, I see this as something different than cash. I know it (sort of) has an equivalent cash value, but I am torn on whether to tell them. Given my past experience with them, I doubt they could rectify it anyway.

What to do????????????


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 22, 2008)

AAARGH said:


> I am torn.... If they over-credited me with cash, I would tell them. But somehow, I see this as something different than cash. I know it (sort of) has an equivalent cash value, but I am torn on whether to tell them. Given my past experience with them, I doubt they could rectify it anyway.
> What to do????????????


(Yes, I know i am quoting myself.)

After mulling it over for a few hours, I have decided to do the right thing. In the end, I do consider myself ethical and this does have a value to them, as surely as if I found $50 in the road. It's not mine, I didn't earn it, and I know who the 'owner' is.

So I called them and was transferred to the 'select desk'. They wouldn't even listen to me at the non-select desk even though I told them I should not be select.  Anyway, the gentleman I spoke to indicated the lady who he would need to talk to about this was _probably_ the one who made the mistake. She was gone for the day and they will look at it on Tuesday.

He indicated the lady has been with AGR for some time and he was surprised because this was an obvious mistake for her to make. I asked him about if they were new to AGR based on the discussions on this forum. He said they have had the contract for AGR for years. Maybe I misread something here, but wasn't it said that there is a new company taking care of AGR??? If so, are the 'select desk' people different?

Anyway, he said they may or may not do anything about the extra points and I will know by Wednesday AM when the website is current with Tuesday activity. If the points are still there, merry Christmas for me. If not, say la vie (or howver the French spell it). Either way, my conscience is clear.

I'll post the final results here.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2008)

AAARGH said:


> He indicated the lady has been with AGR for some time and he was surprised because this was an obvious mistake for her to make. I asked him about if they were new to AGR based on the discussions on this forum. He said they have had the contract for AGR for years. Maybe I misread something here, but wasn't it said that there is a new company taking care of AGR??? If so, are the 'select desk' people different?


Hmm, maybe they have run the elite part of the program for a while, or maybe certain parts (namely the elite part) remained with Carlson (the old company).

But regardless, the bulk of the AGR program was indeed transfered to a new company last month. I don't know the new company's name, butI do know that a transfer north of the border occured.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, the 'additional' points are still there this morning. Maybe it will be an extra gift for Christmas for me! Perhaps good things do come to honest people.

I'll keep an eye on it for the next few weeks or so.

Now my real dilema... What to do with the extra points! If I remain Select, I'll want to travel more!


----------



## PRR 60 (Dec 24, 2008)

AAARGH said:


> Well, the 'additional' points are still there this morning. Maybe it will be an extra gift for Christmas for me! Perhaps good things do come to honest people.
> I'll keep an eye on it for the next few weeks or so.
> 
> Now my real dilema... What to do with the extra points! If I remain Select, I'll want to travel more!


It may be more effort for them to pull the points from your account than it's worth, so enjoy your bonus. After the hassle you had just to get what you were owed, you earned it.


----------



## chuljin (Dec 24, 2008)

AAARGH said:


> Well, the 'additional' points are still there this morning. Maybe it will be an extra gift for Christmas for me! Perhaps good things do come to honest people.
> I'll keep an eye on it for the next few weeks or so.
> 
> Now my real dilema... What to do with the extra points! If I remain Select, I'll want to travel more!


I wound up acting on similar guilt shortly after I became Select...I clicked on the magazine offer, clicked 'redeem' or whatever gives one the 2500 points, and saw my balance (displayed on all pages) increase by 2500. I clumsily hit 'refresh' instead of the dropdown on the address bar right next to it, and my balance increased by another 2500. I suppose I could have just kept clicking refresh, but instead slowly backed away from the computer and called AGR. They took out the extra 2500 (but leaving the intended 2500) while I was still on the call. Strangely, a few weeks later, they took away 2500 more, and put them back, on the same day.

This fit of honesty was, I thought, the least I could do for AGR after my shenanigans the first two weeks of January.


----------

